# New Walther P22 in the stable



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Just brought it home. Photos and range report to follow.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Excellent. Can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

Congrats!

Both my wife, and I, LOVE the P22. Never had any problems with it. Great gun!:smt068


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I love my P22. It's amazingly accurate for a small gun (3.4" barrel).


----------

